# Dumbest movies of all time



## Chris Blount

What are some of the worst movies you have ever seen? They must have no redeeming value or entertainment quality (in your opinion of course). 

Mine is Hollow Man 2 - The story is thin, the acting is bad and the entire movie is one big chase scene with no suspense.

Another is Team America: World Police. This movie is simply awful and disgusting. Sure, the puppets were at times funny but as a whole, it's like a big budget home movie. Some of the over-the-top gags were done for shock value which, in my opinion, was useless and NOT funny.


----------



## AcuraCL

Anything with Adam Sandler.

Anything with Ben Afflected.

Blair Witch Project.

Life Force.

Anything intended for a teenage audience.


----------



## tomcrown1

How about Dumb and Dumber 2 what a waste of film who thought you need to follow up Dumb and Dumber with a sequal so lame


----------



## Laverne

Howard the Duck ... :nono2:


----------



## Pete K.

"Plan 9 from Outer Space". So bad it is good. ( I guess this one really does no qualify for this list.)
"Pokemon, The Movie" . Don't ask!
Anything with the late Jim Varney. Know what I mean Vern?
"Texas Chainsaw Massacre."


----------



## juan ellitinez

"who fingered freddy"and anything else by that jerk (tom green)


----------



## stevenv

Anything with Ashton Kutcher:eek2:


----------



## JM Anthony

Killer Klowns from Outer Space. On a scale of 1 to 10, it's a minus 8.


----------



## Richard King

Jingle All the Way. Another fine Minnesnowta product


----------



## Mark Holtz

Pete K. said:


> Anything with the late Jim Varney. Know what I mean Vern?


No, I don't know what you mean because Jim Varney was Slinky Dog in the two Toy Story movies. However, anything with Shaq in it is another matter.

There are a whole bunch of movies that were made watchable thanks to Mystery Science Theater 3000. Hmmmm.....

Battlefield Earth qualifies also. Plus, I hear the directors cut of Gigli will be much shorter.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Pretty much any comedy or anything targeted to the under 21 crowd. Notables include Meet The Parents, Meet The Fockers, Jackass, Mean Girls and a plethora of others. Also add in Swimfan and the most overrated movie in history, Titanic. A 3 hour borefest, couldn't even bring myself to watch the damn boat sink it in HD, that's how much I hate it.

When I get home from work there usually isn't much to watch besides infomercials so I run though the movie channels a few times. Seen a lot of parts of a lot of stupid movies. The Girl Next Door and Just Married are about the only comedies I liked.


----------



## Chris Blount

Laverne said:


> Howard the Duck ... :nono2:


What??? Come on. That's a classic!


----------



## Ron Barry

Well this just proves the point. Movie taste is very subjective. There are a lot more movies I would place into the dumbest bucket before Steve's choices for example. Sorry but I don't think Meet the Parents and Meet the Fockers are in the same category or demographics as JackAss. 

I once loaned my copy of American Pie to a friend because I thought it was very funny. He watched 15 minutes of it and thought it was stupid. Funny thing is he loved Team American and is huge south park fan. 

Not sure if dumb equates to bad... But if it does I would place "Fool for Love" into that category. However, from my understanding this one is critically acclaimed.

If dumb means "bad dumb plot that just does not work", I would place MIII-2 and Face off into those categories. By Dumb I mean, Heck you can hit anything at 200 yards but are unable to hit your Nemesis at 3 yards. Yes I know these type of moves have to make a leap, but with both the leap was the size of the Grand Canyon.

Another vote for "Freddie got fingered". Watched 10 minutes of that one and could not handle it. 

Pee Wees movies "Any of them" would also fall into the category of dumbest in my book. 

Four Rooms or something like that with Madonna pops into my mind. 

I am sure there are more, but those are a few off the top of my head. 

One I want to put on the list would be "Napoleon Dynamite", however, I can't because there is one scene involving a time machine that almost sent me to the hospital due to laughing so hard. Not sure why but that scene just cracks me up. Other than that I find the movie on the dumb side.


----------



## tomcrown1

Four Rooms or something like that with Madonna pops into my mind. 

I thought the movie that showed madonna nude was dumb a bad take on the classic with Sharon Stone and Mike Douglas


----------



## Chris Blount

Ron Barry said:


> One I want to put on the list would be "Napoleon Dynamite", however, I can't because there is one scene involving a time machine that almost sent me to the hospital due to laughing so hard. Not sure why but that scene just cracks me up. Other than that I find the movie on the dumb side.


You are right about that but I'll be darned if I didn't also laugh during that movie. Any movie that makes me laugh is stricken from the list of "worthless movies". Even though it's stupid, it has some redeeming value (IMHO).

Lately, I have completely stopped watching violent action and horror movies and have focused on comedy and romantic comedies. Even though many of them are pointless and sometimes stupid, I find my outlook on life much more positive and happy. I also have less health problems (well except for this past week). I truly believe that garbage in = garbage out on both mind and body.

OK, sorry for the philosophical point there but I think you catch my drift. 

There are also movies that simply amaze me how they can entertain anyone. The other day my son popped in "Underworld: Evolution". We got through the first 10 minutes at which time I told him to take it out. What a piece and crap and WAY over the top as far as violence and gore. I just find it amazing how someone could subject themselves to that sort of imagery.

Oh well, I guess i'm just getting old.


----------



## Danny R

_I just find it amazing how someone could subject themselves to that sort of imagery. _

Guess you didn't get to the sex scene with Kate Beckinsale. ;-)

(not that you could really see anything)


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Sorry but I don't think Meet the Parents and Meet the Fockers are in the same category or demographics as JackAss.


Neither would I, I just listed them as dumb movies off the top of my head that I've seen recently.  While Meet The Parents and Fockers had a few moments, Jackass was totally stupid.

I'd rather watch suspense/action flicks that keep you guessing. Frequency and The Game are two movies that are written excellently that had me at the edge of my seat until the end. School of Rock is another comedy that I enjoyed.

I guess when it comes to movies I like funny funny, not stupid funny a la Jim Carry or Adam Sandler. Which I find odd since I love stupid and sexually funny TV shows. War At Home has me almost crying, Family Guy has me rolling and South Park well is just a masterpiece.

Also dumb, sequel after sequel. I liked the first three Child's Play movies, but Bride of Chucky and Seed of Chuck, come on. There are a few movies that can get away with reincarnations, the Die Hards, Lethal Weapons and LOTRs okay, Halloweens, Friday The 13ths and Children of the Corn, nuh-uh. Or I like when there's movies that aren't really sequels but involve the same characters like The Fugitive and US Marshalls, Kiss The Girls and Along Came A Spider or the Jack Ryan movies.

Which brings me to another dumb movie, White Noise. The previews looked really good and that was about it. Talking to your dead wife via EVP could have made a great paranormal movie and White Noise wasn't it. And The Village, I like twists, The Village didn't seem like a twist, it seemed like the director wanted it to be a 2 hour movie and the writers could only come up with 90 minutes of material. A lot of people I know thought Phone Booth was a stupid movie, I happened to like it. 

I can't wait until The Hills Have Eyes hit HD On Demand, that looks really good. Also wanted to order Cry Wolf but never did.


----------



## jacag04

Steve Mehs said:


> Neither would I, I just listed them as dumb movies off the top of my head that I've seen recently.  While Meet The Parents and Fockers had a few moments, Jackass was totally stupid.


You may be right about jackass, but you have to admit the part where he crapped in the toilets was hilarious.


----------



## dfergie

I stopped watching Jackass when they were in the shopping cart... "some people are too stupid to live"


----------



## gonzlobo

Napoleon Dynamite. My wife looked at me 5 minutes into it and asked "when's the funny part"? It never happened.


----------



## jrjcd

AcuraCL said:


> Anything with Adam Sandler.
> 
> Anything with Ben Afflected.
> 
> Blair Witch Project.
> 
> Life Force.
> 
> Anything intended for a teenage audience.


when you say life force, i hope you don't mean the sci fi flick with mathilda may???


----------



## emathis

Baby Geniuses
The Bad News Bears Go to Japan
Battlefield Earth

Those are just the B's


----------



## smoky

Napoleon Dynamite & Freddie got fingered were just a waste of film.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Evolution "Let's kill the giant alien blob by shoving a lot of head and shoulders shampoo up its rectum" (Ivan Reitman, you owe me $9)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

"North"


----------



## LtMunst

Die Hard II. The whole premise of the movie was ridiculous. What...knock out the radios at 1 airport and there is no other way to make contact with the planes? To this day I am aggravated every time I see that idiot movie in a guide.


----------



## ntexasdude

BobMurdoch said:


> Evolution "Let's kill the giant alien blob by shoving a lot of head and shoulders shampoo up its rectum" ...................


Geez, I had no idea that would work.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Just saw "Date Movie". YOu can add this one to the list. NOt funny at all . IN fact it was totally stupid and really gross.


----------



## davez

"My Dinner With Andrea"


----------



## BobMurdoch

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Just saw "Date Movie". YOu can add this one to the list. NOt funny at all . IN fact it was totally stupid and really gross.


I agree.... Worse movie I saw this year....


----------



## Ray_Clum

I'm totally shocked and amazed that no one had mentioned...

CADDYSHACK 2


----------



## BobMurdoch

Kind of redundant. 75% of movies with a 2 after them suck......


----------



## jrjcd

actually, superman returns might fit in well as a really well made stupidly plotted film, even for a comic book movie...


----------



## Olevia37HD

The Movie FARGO has to be one of the worst of all time.


----------



## dpd146

Is this about good movies or bad? I think 75% of what has been listed are great movies.

As someone mentioned, everyone has different tastes.

When I think of bad movies I think of things like Striptease and Showgirls. Movies that have stupid premises/plots combined with horrible acting.

Meet the Parents is absolutely hillarious. I feel sorry for anyone who can't laugh at that movie. 

Fargo, the worst movie of all time. Give me a break.


----------



## Olevia37HD

dpd146 said:


> Fargo, the worst movie of all time. Give me a break.


Don't tell me you found it educational?


----------



## dpd146

Olevia37HD said:


> Don't tell me you found it educational?


Autobiographical :lol:

I found it entertaining, which is what I watch movies for. I hope people aren't looking to Hollywood for their education or we are all in trouble.


----------



## Bogy

Fargo was hilarious. Especially the scene where the kidnapper/murderers pick up the sluts. :lol:


----------



## philhu

smoky said:


> Napoleon Dynamite & Freddie got fingered were just a waste of film.


Goooshhhhh! Eeeediots!


----------



## Richard King

Olevia37HD said:


> The Movie FARGO has to be one of the worst of all time.


Ya shore you betcha.

Actually, being a transplanted Minnesotan, I found it quite entertaining, but then I have pretty much liked all of the Cohen Brothers movies that I have seen. I rank *"Raising Arizona"* right up near the top of my favorites list. What REALLY made *"Fargo"* for me were the exaggerations of Minnesota talk. Very well done and funny. While I found this Minnesota made movie quite enjoyable, earlier in this thread I listed among the worst movies ever made another Minnesota movie, *"Jingle All The Way"*. Now THAT was a terrible movie.

This past weekend my brother forced me to watch another movie that would be very near the top of the worst of all movies: *"Elf"*. For some reason he enjoyed it. 

A bit of Fargo trivia that I may have mentioned previously. The fellow who's car got stuck in the snow covered field and got shot in the back while trying to run away was played by Prince.


----------



## Bogy

There ya go, agreeing with me again Richard. The Minnesota talk was great.


----------



## Nick

It is good that you agree with me, too, preacher. There may be hope for you afterall. :grin:


----------



## Adam Richey

I have seen a lot of really dumb movies. LOL Not only Team America: World Police, but another movie that Matt Parker was in with Orgazmo. The movie has a few haha parts, but is really bad throughout the rest.

Leeches is a really stupid B horror movies about these mutant leeches from steroids getting into the pond crawling and attacking people. HORRIBLE.

I'm a horror movie fan, so I give a few a shot that are just out there. Ghost in the Machine was a bit dumb, but an original plot of the killer traveling through phone and electrical wires to prey on victims.

I'm to tired to think of any others for right now.


----------



## G Dubble

The dumbest movie I ever saw was a tie between Jason in Outer Space and My Science Project. Talk about "dumb da dumb dumb"!


----------



## JohnGfun

Napoleon Dynamite. Its was so stupid and had no point to it what so ever!

My Favorite movie at the moment is Clerks 2.


----------



## dpd146

JohnGfun said:


> Napoleon Dynamite. Its was so stupid and had no point to it what so ever!


I think that was the point of it. I enjoyed it, thought it was pretty funny. But I am easily amused.


----------



## Adam Richey

Is Jason in Outer Space the Jason X movie? If so, I definitely forgot that one. I'm even a fan of the Friday the 13th series, but that movie was just downright BLEH horrible in almost every sense of the word. LOL


----------



## jpl

For me the most overrated piece of garbage award has to go to "Three Kings." I had to force myself to sit through the whole thing, and I still scratch my head over what the praise for it was all about.


----------



## Olevia37HD

I'll try another. The Talented Mr Ripley, infact it was so bad when it was over someone yelled out "thank god". :eek2:


----------



## jpl

I personally don't mind BAD movies, if that's what they're intended to be. Some of my favorite of all time would never be considererd for an Academy Award (e.g. History of the World, Part 1). But when a movie is praised as "groundbreaking" or "breathtaking" and it turns out to be crap, that's when I head for the exit. That's why I look at overrated movies. And one that did it for me - "LA Confidential" Did that REALLY win best picture (I think it did.. or at least it was nominated)? Wow what an unbelievably boring piece of trash. About the only thing about it that was "breathtaking" was the fact that it made me yawn. I shut it off after 20 minutes.


----------



## jrjcd

ok...hold on about Jason X[-Jason movies are inherantly stupid, but Jason X'a capper with the holosuite campers almost made me almost fall out of my chair laughing the first time i saw it...

NOW-knowing my near obsession with billy jack movies, i have to admit that the trial of billy jack is probably high on the list of one of the worst films ever made...


----------



## Sknzfan

DROP DEAD FRED ...It was with a Goyl I was in TOTAL Lust with and got up and Walked out !

Talk about a waste of time....:lol:


----------



## chucksvstar

Chris Blount said:


> What are some of the worst movies you have ever seen? They must have no redeeming value or entertainment quality (in your opinion of course).
> 
> Mine is Hollow Man 2 - The story is thin, the acting is bad and the entire movie is one big chase scene with no suspense.
> 
> Another is Team America: World Police. This movie is simply awful and disgusting. Sure, the puppets were at times funny but as a whole, it's like a big budget home movie. Some of the over-the-top gags were done for shock value which, in my opinion, was useless and NOT funny.


Waiting


----------



## ultranet

waterboy, and that golf movie of adam slander....... really dumb


----------



## dishtsr3tech

Meatweed.

The worst movie ever made.
Distributed by Troma Video.
Absolutely horrible. 
Avoid at all cost.

:down: :icon_lame


----------



## Monty23

Yellow submarine


----------



## DjCalvin

My Wife and I walked out of Date Movie. Talk about a waste of $25


----------



## Nick79

Here's one of the stupidest movie of all-time: Passion of the Christ. Based on an account of the most famous fictional character of all time. People wanted me to see this film, but I was wise enough to weasel out of it. I also consider the Narnia movies to be in this category as well.


----------



## paulc

my friend watched "my little eye" and felt it was the worst movie hed ever seen so i didnt get it out on dvd !!

bridget jones 2 - is one of the worst ones ive ever seen for sure


----------



## BaldEagle

Nick79 said:


> Here's one of the stupidest movie of all-time: Passion of the Christ. Based on an account of the most famous fictional character of all time. People wanted me to see this film, but I was wise enough to weasel out of it. I also consider the Narnia movies to be in this category as well.


Same here, had no desire to see it. Had no dialog in English (subtitles), was extremely violent, and I knew how it ended.


----------



## cbearnm

Nick79 said:


> Here's one of the stupidest movie of all-time: Passion of the Christ. Based on an account of the most famous fictional character of all time. People wanted me to see this film, but I was wise enough to weasel out of it. I also consider the Narnia movies to be in this category as well.


As if this isn't intended to be flame bait, not biting. :nono2:

If you hadn't seen it, how can you critique it, just because you disagree with the content matter. I guess the Narnia Chronicles opinion isn't surprising, either.

Also, reading subtitles does not bother me. I much prefer it over dubbed movies. I understand Gibson's intention in doing it in Aramaic. I can never fault movies that try to push the envelope and deliver something different.

As far as Napoleon Dynamite, I thought it was a great surprise. No real LOL moments (other than the time machine) but the every day humor is refreshing. They didn't have to rely on the typical sexual content or innuendo to make an enjoyable film. I prefer 'small' films and this fit the bill. Not an Oscar nominee, but a movie that any 14-15 year old can watch with Grandma and they can both enjoy.

'Team America', while as vulgar as it was, did do what it intended; make fun of everyone. Tasteless - certainly, worthless - not really. I like that it's tough to figure where Parker and Stone are politically. Liberals tend to latch on to the conservative bashing, while conservatives love to see Michael Moore being blown up. I like their take-no-prisoners attitude. There were several moments of great comedy and many moments of tedium. They wanted you to be laughing one minute and uncomfortable the next. Mission accomplished.

I tend to forget 'worst' films rather quickly. It seems that I only remember them when they are mentioned. Freddy got Fingered fits, for sure.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> I like that it's tough to figure where Parker and Stone are politically. Liberals tend to latch on to the conservative bashing, while conservatives love to see Michael Moore being blown up. I like their take-no-prisoners attitude. There were several moments of great comedy and many moments of tedium. They wanted you to be laughing one minute and uncomfortable the next. Mission accomplished.


That's the beauty of Matt and Trey, equal oppertunity offenders. South Park is one of the greatest TV series of all time because of the values it brings out. As for politics, seach the net for the term 'South Park Republican'.


----------



## Sackchamp56

I really hated the Lord of the rings


----------



## cbearnm

Sackchamp56 said:


> I really hated the Lord of the rings


I have become an Opie & Anthony fan on XM and Roland recently give his review of Lord of the Rings as:

"These little people went out to look for a ring, found it and got on a boat .. and stuff"

:lol:

9 hours of cinema reduced to a single run on sentence.


----------



## Nick

DjCalvin said:


> My Wife and I walked out of Date Movie. Talk about a waste of $25


I would have seen the theater manager and demanded my money back.
I've done it before and not only got my money, but two free passes as well.


----------



## TigersFanJJ

It just can't get any worse than Jeepers Creepers.

As for most annoying, I'd have to go with Groundhog Day.

As for most annoying, I'd have to go with Groundhog Day.

As for most annoying, I'd have to go with Groundhog Day.

As for most annoying, I'd have to go with Groundhog Day.

As for most annoying, I'd have to go with Groundhog Day.

Annoying, isn't it.


----------



## gooders

I like bad movies. I think they are funny.
But then there are movies that make you want to throw up and you can't understand why you are there. The Family Stone is number one on my list. Thanks to the wife for this choice of movie. She is now baned from making any decisions.


----------



## jarvantgroup

JM Anthony said:


> Killer Klowns from Outer Space. On a scale of 1 to 10, it's a minus 8.


My sentiments exactly. No more Freddy's and Jason's.


----------



## finniganps

Solaris......watching paint dry is more exciting.
Clerks....the profanity makes this movie unwatchable, unlke scarface where it actually "worked"
The Grudge - just awful
Blade: Trinity - why did they make this sequal -yeah I know, the $$
I Heart Huckabees - crap
Johnny English - I like Atkinson, but this was a piece of crap
Charlies Angels: Full Throttle...dreadful
Spider
Hot Chick - ugg


----------



## mikesd

Heres one I might get flamed for but Blues Brothers 2000 stunk.


----------



## Larry G

I can't believe I've been thru 3 pages of this thread and have yet to see my all time worst movie. My sense of bad must be bad. 

The Thin Red Line.


----------



## JohnL

My movie nomination was taken "Caddyshack 2"

My second pick is "Congo". The scene where the characters are "almost" killed by an Avalanche of Huge 8-10 foot boulders that crash in the water around the characters. Not only do the Boulders not Kill or land on the characters, the Boulders don't even make a splash as they hit the Water let alone cause a Huge wave. Get this the 10 foot Boulders FLOAT.

Those Boulders would more likely cause a Breathing obstruction when small pieces of Styrofoam break off these almost 4 pound 10 foot boulders.

Wow, was that movie a total STINKER.

John


----------



## JeffChap

Highlander II. If I hadn't been on a date with my future wife, I would have certainly walked out.


----------



## gooders

I watched 30 minutes of Date Movie. That must rank up there.


----------



## retexan599

I have tried to watch Spielberg's "1941" on various occasions, and each time it is too awful to continue watching....how did such a great movie-maker come up with such a sustained disaster....


----------



## jarvantgroup

Chris Blount said:


> What are some of the worst movies you have ever seen? They must have no redeeming value or entertainment quality (in your opinion of course).
> 
> Mine is Hollow Man 2 - The story is thin, the acting is bad and the entire movie is one big chase scene with no suspense.
> 
> Another is Team America: World Police. This movie is simply awful and disgusting. Sure, the puppets were at times funny but as a whole, it's like a big budget home movie. Some of the over-the-top gags were done for shock value which, in my opinion, was useless and NOT funny.


Definitely Killer Klowns From Outer Space with Starship Troopers a close second. :icon_cool


----------



## HIPAR

I have difficulty watching through any of the Godzilla movies. One I especially remember, also 'features' Mothra.

Godzilla seems to have a following with the anti-nuke mindset.

http://www.filmforum.org/films/godzilla.html

"STEP ASIDE, KING KONG! GODZILLA IS BACK!"

Let's get real.

--- CHAS


----------



## jrjcd

WHAT!!!!! WAIT A SEC!!! don't the Monthra movies have the twins????c'mon-any movie with asian twins....in a box no less....


----------



## Picketeer

Anything with Jim Carey in it!


----------



## TNGTony

I just found out why I hadn't seen this movie since it came out when I tried to watch it on Universal HD a few minutes ago:

King Ralph
has got to be the most idiotic movie ever made from such a good premise.

See ya
Tony


----------

